# Favorite Gen?



## EmeraldCityBlues (Jun 12, 2010)

For me it's probably RSE. The starters were pretty good, the legendaries were awesome, and the region of Hoenn was amazing (Sootopolis City. It's built inside a freakin' VOLCANO. UNDERWATER). GSC is a close second, partially because I think it has the best starters (Feraligatr= WIN).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 17, 2010)

Hoenn is f'in win.

'Nuff said


----------



## The Meme (Jun 27, 2010)

It's getting one-sided now, but RSE is my favorite hands down. DPP is my second-placer.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 27, 2010)

Hoenn was a good region, but it's only my second. Johto tops it, I'd say. I've always liked Johto. And the second-gen Pokemon. Well, except Stantler. But yeah. Second generation.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2010)

Hoenn was my first and my fave.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 27, 2010)

We're not talking regions, we're talking generations.

Generation 2 was, in my opinion, the best follow-up in a videogame ever. It fixed all the problems with Gen. 1, nerfing the Psychic-type and refining gameplay. Not to mention that the new things (happiness, hold items, breeding) were pulled off extremely well.

Hoenn was the best region, though.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2010)

What I mean is, the Hoenn games were my first and best. Aka, gen 3.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, a thread like this where Hoenn is actually winning? :0

3rd gen was my favorite too. Best Pokemon designs, best region, some of the best NPC's. Okay, Aqua and Magma were lame and there was nothing to do after you beat the E4 in R/S, but they still have the coolest feel overall. :>


----------



## Autumn (Jun 27, 2010)

RSE. Perhaps it's Nostalgia Filter considering Sapphire was my first game (:<), but eh. RSE provide more fun for me than the other gens.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 27, 2010)

In terms of Pokémon design, it would most likely be RSE, but as a whole, it's most likely DPPt. That is most likely since the first game in the series I played was, in fact, Pearl.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 27, 2010)

Mine is 2nd gen, because it was one of my first ones that saved, and I love the pokemon, including Stantler


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 27, 2010)

...Man, I feel like an old fart saying this, but Gen freaking 1 for me. I'm not going to lie, it is pretty nostalgia driven, but it also has all kinds of epic glitches that Gens 2, 3, and 4 only wished they had. Plus the music is pretty damn awesome too.

This is followed up by Gen 2 and then Gen 4. I'm sorry Gen 3 fans, but I only really liked Emerald out of the Gen 3 bunch. I didn't like Gen 4 that much either, but HG/SS pretty much take the cake as the best Pokemon games ever(not counting the nostalgia factor R/B/Y and G/S/C have for me) and so give Gen 4 more awesome points than 3.

...And it looks like Gen 5 is set to kick Gen 3 further down the list for me. :o


----------



## Zuu (Jun 27, 2010)

probably gen 1 sorry


----------



## Autumn (Jun 27, 2010)

superyoshi888 said:


> but it also has all kinds of epic glitches that Gens 2, 3, and 4 only wished they had.


this is true. :<


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 27, 2010)

Generation Two takes the cake because of the nostalgia goggles I'm wearing. I_ cried_ when I accidentally deleted my Typhlosion...

I also have fond memories of Hoenn and the improved Kanto. Gen. Four was a disappointment as far as character design went (no-one dresses like that srsly not even in France [looking at you, beret-boy]) but Cyrus was genuinely ebil, unlike Team Magmafail and Aquafail (although they had cool costumes. Unlike the Galacticdorks).


----------



## magmavire (Jun 27, 2010)

Gen 4 for me because cyrus was maximum evil unlike some others (glares at magma and aqua) plus gen 4 had electivire which is uber awesome.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jun 27, 2010)

Gen III, more specifically Emerald, was my first game, so that gets it. Next is Gen IV, but I never played the other games so meh :(

Gen V is probably gunna come in second place, knocking Gen IV down to third


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 28, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> and there was nothing to do after you beat the E4 in R/S


But they had _secret bases_! I could amuse myself for days, designing secret bases, making a level 100 team with no attack moves and Pokemon that gave specific EVs in order to raise even more level 100s! :D

I've racked up 650+ hours on Ruby, and the secret bases are the only explanation.

Also agreeing with Hoenn being my fave, with Johto coming in a mighty close second.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 28, 2010)

most people liking third gen
I FINALLY found a place that nostalgia fags aren't clogging*

4th gen is my fave
best times ever

*liking older gens more =/= nostalgia faggotry, before anyone jumps on me.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 28, 2010)

It's this toss-up between 2nd and 3rd generation. Most of my favorite Pokemon come from the 2nd and 3rd generation. 

Yes, a lot of love for the first generation Pokemon obviously, but what struck the 1st generation out was that the 2nd generation games blew the first generation games out of the water, so 1st is let down by gameplay. Not to mention Kanto seems kinda bland now.

The 4th generation's got the best battle mechanics, but I didn't like everything else as much. The overworld looked wrong, quite frankly, being all not-flat and such. The Pokemon have not endeared themselves to me as much.

The biggest thing that the 2nd and 3rd generation did to me that got me in love with them, was that they just felt magical when I got them and played them. I could not put the Game Boy down, just couldn't. Silver added so much neat stuff that added to the 'realism'. My mind was blown at just how much better than Blue and Yellow it was. The same thing happened when I got Sapphire. The facelift was so refreshing, the region of Hoenn was so unlike Kanto and Johto, it was all very nice.

And typing that paragraph, I stumbled upon something. Remember how they left many first and second generation Pokemon out of R/S/E until you got the national dex? I think that improved my thoughts of the 3rd generation Pokemon. I wasn't able to easily compare them to many of the older ones in-game, so I couldn't instantly judge them based on older ones. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Enkoe (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm playing Emerald on a emulator, AND IT IS EPIC WIN!!! :D
Gen 4 comes as a close second, but D/P/Pt was lame.

Do you know there's a G/S/C version of a hacked Fire Red? Shiny Gold. Kris does not look good.


----------



## voltianqueen (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it's going to be 3rd gen for me too. I loved the Pokemon (Manectric, Blaziken, Salamence...), the region was so awesome-looking after playing GSC and RBY (and I still think it's the best), introduction of double battles, and just so many memories! Plus, I think Hoenn had the best music.

Pearl was way fun because it was my first game in a new generation, but when I got Platinum...I noticed that it wasn't really as fun as I remembered my Pearl to be. Soul Silver is fantastic <3

I just adore 2nd gen, since Silver was my first game, and I played all three. Crystal ended up being my favorite (and it still saves)... I felt so proud when my Typhlosion finally reached level 100 ;__;

For some reason, though, the first gen games (and LG) seem to be the only ones I can play over and over and over without getting sick of it. Not sure why that is, but I do love those games.

So, 3rd gen is best in my opinion, followed by 2, then 1, then 4. I'm expecting great things in 5...


----------



## Darksong (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, I have to say it was Gen III. It's the one I want to replay most often, and Emerald's Battle Factory is one of my favorites out of all of the Battle Frontiers ever. Also, Sapphire was the first game I ever owned, so the nostalgia definitely stays with me. Not only that, but it has a lot of the kind of Pokemon I like: bright-colored, big and learning a variety of moves (Sceptile, Tropius, Pelipper... a lot of others) and it's also where I found my first shiny.


----------



## Missile (Jul 7, 2010)

Hm...Pokemon Design wise,Hoenn/Sinnoh. I just loved the designs. As for the main games,Johto. They're amazing,and even after beating The Elite 4 and Red for the 2nd time,I still have so much I want to do with SoulSilver. *coughcapturingentaicough* Kanto,I just plain love. Love love love love love. And I can't wait for Gen.5! :3


----------



## Michi (Jul 7, 2010)

Generation 3, easy. :P
RSE was just unexpainably awesome... everything was epic. The Hoenn region itself was the best. I liked how it was more exotic and tropical than the others. I espicially loved the secret bases and those rainforest-y routes. And then the water routes of tht region, including underwater, were amazing as well. And the Elite Four + Champion were realy fun. The Battle Frontier was great, even if I never could win any symbols but for the Luck one. xP
FrLg was great, too. It brought back a lot of good stuff from Gen 1, but it also added the Sevii Islands, my second favorite pokemon location. The stuff I liked most from this generation was mostly in the islands, Because it felt like they were a region in their own right. They were so different from Kanto that, even though it was the same game, it had a totally different feel.
2nd place is Gen 2, then 4, and last is 1.


----------



## Minish (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm actually shocked at how popular Gen III seems to be here. :O I always thought I was one of the only ones who loved it!

Gen III is just the best, in my opinion. Best new Pokemon, best region, best battle system, best NPC interaction, best music (!!!), best and most revolutionary new features... I just love it. <3


----------



## Superbird (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll say gen. 4 for HGSS, then Gen. 3.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Jul 9, 2010)

I can vouch that I am slightly nostalgia-biased towards RSE, as Sapphire was the first game that I actually seriously played through with the intention of beating the elite four. Plus I love the water routes, the new pokemon designs and the overall feel of Hoenn. But I will agree that GSC made the best innovations.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 9, 2010)

RSE was always my favourite. Kanto was pretty good too. Hoenn is my favourite region by far, but my fave gen is probably the fourth.


----------

